# No More Food Triggers?



## Guest (Apr 1, 2001)

Is it possible to after having finished the tapes have no more food triggers? Or will IBSers always have certain allergies to foods like grains and dairy? I was wondering if anyone would be able to share some insight into this. Thanks.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Victor, a lot of research has gone into this, IBS isn't caused by a food allergy or intolerence. They are seperate and arrgravate the condition if a person has them which is somewhat rare. Dairy can be hard on the system and wheat can cause gas as it ferments in the system. You would have to be tested for true food allergies.To answer your question though, yes you may find you can eat more foods and some you thought bothered you don't really. However, you still have to watch what you eat,how big the portions are which is also important. ------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

